# Diving this weekend



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW If everything works out we will be diving this Sunday and next week in Destin. We should have all of our gear by the end of the week. I hope I have enough left to buy a sling shot to go hunting with.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Great man!!! Let us know how it goes! Glad to see you guys doin it!


----------

